
Startup Priorities: Is Design More Important Than Engineering? - jolie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/02/startup-priorities-is-design-m.php
======
tjpick
> While coding languages can be learned through study and practice, having an
> eye for design is more of an innate talent

Good design can and should be learnt through study and practice.

> the technical expertise it takes to engineer a basic back-end framework is
> at a much more accessible level than it was in years past

knowledge of basic design techniques and guidelines are probably more
accessible too.

Sounds like BS written by a navel gazing designer.

You don't want your product to be ugly (design) _or_ broken (engineering).
Either is damaging.

I wish they would quit with the us vs them attitude. Design and engineering
are complementary, not competing, activities.

~~~
alabut
True and not so true - design and engineering do need to work closely together
and take turns driving each other to improve, but one is often more important
than the other. Guess which one people use to form initial snap judgements
about a product?

" _Opinions will be formed, rightly or wrongly, within seconds of laying eyes
on your site and before they even have a chance to put your code to use._ "

